# Pityriasis rosea - should I be concerned?



## Helend75 (Dec 9, 2012)

Back in February I went to the nurse's clinic at my GP surgery and was diagnosed with ringworm due to one typical looking mark on the side of my body.  I was advised to apply canesten twice a day every day for a fortnight and to continue even if the mark went.  After 4 weeks when seeing a GP I showed that the original mark was still there together with a smaller two on my front and one on my back.  On the 11th March the GP suggested it was pityriasis rosea and that it would clear in it's own time.  I text my nurse who I had met on the 4th and she said it shouldn't be a problem and so I started d/r at the end of March.  I'm not sure if the information every reached a consultant and certainly I never said anything in consultations as effectively my mind had been put at rest.

It hasn't ever been itchy and other than being unsightly hasn't been any problem.  It's now the first of May.  The original mark is bigger though the outline is faded in places, the two on my front have all but disappeared, the mark on my back is still going strong but I appear to have developed two or three much smaller patches of skin again.  

I'm now 5dp3dt and having googled pityriasis rosea and pregnancy and have been scared by talk of miscarriages, equally have read lots from people who have said they were similarly scared but went on to have healthy births although many were diagnosed some weeks into pregnancy.  Should I be concerned?

Thank you for any advice!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Helen

There appears to be not much evidence regarding this and pregnancy. 

It seems from what I've read that the pregnant ladies who had problems also had a herpes infection

However if you are concerned I think you need to discuss with your specialist at your clinic or your gp. 

Kaz xxxxx


----------

